# Saint Maud on Amazon Prime Video



## wsimpson (May 19, 2021)

For anyone who did the Saint Maud rescore challenge, I just noticed it is on Amazon Prime Video, at least in the US, not sure about other locations. I started watching it and it is REALLY creepy. It was interesting to see the clip we scored but there is no way I can watch it - not my thing.


----------



## Jish (May 19, 2021)

wsimpson said:


> For anyone who did the Saint Maud rescore challenge, I just noticed it is on Amazon Prime Video, at least in the US, not sure about other locations. I started watching it and it is REALLY creepy. It was interesting to see the clip we scored but there is no way I can watch it - not my thing.


Just finished watching it tonight- didn't even know about the rescore thing, will have to check that out now.

Didn't really care for it, on my end- A24 is very hit or miss for me, and this was the latter- it is so interesting to watch these films, if only because they always kind of seem reminiscent of an essay writing course I took in Uni-- we would read and review papers of others (and even ourselves), and while many of them were somehow going for a similair 'vibe' within that specific mode of writing, it was always fascinating to see the ones that somehow just seemed to 'work' and the others maybe not as much- this is A24 for me, the weirdness/creep factor is often there, but that doesn't always means it feels like you had an actual meaningful viewing experince- _Lighthouse_ and _First Cow _are my favorites that I have seen- I didn't care for _Maude, Sacred Deer, _or, yes- _Uncut Gems_.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 20, 2021)

Not on Amazon Prime here in Belgium...

A24 is hit and miss indeed... I would have given it a try though... 
But without that competition, I would probably never have heard of the movie.


----------

